# Nipple Soreness, tired, queasy, IUD?



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Once I type this out it will sound totally rediculous, but here goes...

I have the Mirena. It is nearly 5 years old. I plan to get it removed in August and have a tubal done. Over the weekend, the smell of cooking oil on the stove made me SO queasy. Totally flashed me back to being pregnant. (My youngest is nearly 7!) Yesterday and today I HAD to have a nap around 4. SOUND sleeping, too. And now I'm noticing my nipples are ultra sore- like they're chafed. Oh- and sex drive is in over-drive. Last week, I thought I had EWCM and about a week ago I thought I was getting my period, but just bright red here and there. Usually periods are lighter but last a couple days on my Mirena, though extremely irregular. What the heck????


----------



## Miasmamma (Sep 20, 2006)

Have you taken a pregnancy test?


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

No, kinda afraid to. Feeling normal today- except the nipples. And lots of white discharge.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Still going on. All the same - queasy, exhausted, etc. I know this is a pointless thread unless I test, but with an IUD I'm just so conflicted.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

My BF txted me when I complained how emotional and exhausted and hungry I am and that I therefore feel pregnant, "I don't see any guarantees that you can't be...since it is nearing the end of life for the IUD." I have an u/s Thursday morning to check on ovarian cysts anyway. We'll see what happens.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

you _could_ be technically I guess. especially if you were seeing fertile signs. What would you think if you were?


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

The left breast aches more and feels like I need to nurse. So I expressed a little bit of what looks like mastitis- green stuff. Not a lot- and mostly dried. Weird! I haven't nursed since 2003. Guess I need to take my butt to the dr. and find out wassup.


----------



## thomatuttle (Jul 1, 2008)

I would say that you should definitely test yourself. When I first got pregnant, my symptoms were exactly the same. Also, I had a friend in high school who was the product of an iud.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

UPDATE:

Coincidentally, I went in today for a follow up pelvic ultrasound. Back in may I'd had pain so they checked for ovarian cysts. I saw a lot of measuring, especially in the area of my right ovary - including a blood-flow color pic. She didn't say anything abt being pg except when was my lmp. They will call in a couple days with results.

Meanwhile, my BF was txting me DURING asking if I mentioned thinking I'm pg. I said no. He said "UGH!"







He said "let's buy a hpt. I don't trust the dollar store ones. I'll buy a regular one but not digital." (My sister got a false + with a digi not long ago! ) My sister also said she told me not to get the Mirena 5 years ago because she hated hers and had it out but I totally don'"t remember that.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

*UPDATE:*

So, DBF and I bought a 2-pack of "Answer" and did one tonight after maybe 3 hours of my not peeing. He had no idea how to read it!







I was SO nervous. More than any other time I've taken one of those, because he was there! He set a timer for the 3 minutes and we waited. Came up one line at 3 minutes so I threw it in the trash and stuffed it down in there. Whew! He then said "I'm never having sex again!"







Stupid Mirena....


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

I thought the window for a + was 10 minutes?


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CaliMommie* 
I thought the window for a + was 10 minutes?

The directions said to read at 3 minutes. I threw it out because I had a false + a few months back from letting one sit, so! wasn't taking any chances.


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

Ok, just checking. Most I have seen say read between 3-10 minutes, no later than 10 minutes. I had some weird symptoms with my IUD as well, around the time it started to dislodge itself.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

So last night, we dtd and I had quite a bit of bright red bleeding after. Today, though, it is gone. Maybe just too rough? But that doesn't usually happen. It was definitely from me- he didn't even have any blood on him.


----------

